# The Venturi Advanced Rda



## Alex (10/8/14)

By Neovapetek https://www.facebook.com/NeoVapeTek?fref=nf

The Venturi is strictly a flavor enhancing RDA (albeit, Still with excellent vapor production), However we do want to please the cloud chasers too

Introduction

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## HPBotha (10/8/14)

wow, great find! will send it to the cloners!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/14)

wow this looks pretty neat


----------

